# Flashing Radeon RX 5700 with RX 5700 XT BIOS: Guide & Performance



## W1zzard (Oct 11, 2019)

AMD's Radeon RX 5700 has been engineered for maximum efficiency, which forced AMD to compromise in terms of performance. We demonstrate how a simple BIOS flash can unleash the card, delivering performance almost on par with the much more expensive Radeon RX 5700 XT.

*Show full review*


----------



## Agent_D (Oct 11, 2019)

Out of curiosity; did you happen to get any power consumption numbers?


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 11, 2019)

Looking forward to all of these "Need help with bad 5700 flash" forum posts.


----------



## Redoctober (Oct 11, 2019)

Not worth at all. Just pay for extra 100$. Seem like Japanese 2L turbo VS V8 4L Hemi.


----------



## ZoneDymo (Oct 11, 2019)

Redoctober said:


> Not worth at all. Just pay for extra 100$.



explain


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Oct 11, 2019)

Agent_D said:


> Out of curiosity; did you happen to get any power consumption numbers?


Would also be interesting to see an XT flashed to non XT with power figures comparison too...


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 11, 2019)

Redoctober said:


> Not worth at all. Just pay for extra 100$. Seem like Japanese 2L turbo VS V8 4L Hemi.


Sorry, but this is an enthusiast site, please pack your bag and go complain about it on some regular, boring site.


----------



## evernessince (Oct 11, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Sorry, but this is an enthusiast site, please pack your bag and go complain about it on some regular, boring site.



I do not believe being an enthusiast and overclocking are mutually exclusive.  I believe there are plenty of entusiasts who would prefer to not OC and there is nothing wrong with that, they are not any less of an enthusiast for it.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 11, 2019)

Nice job @W1zzard 

great article.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Oct 11, 2019)

Shaite. This article reminds of the old ATI X800 days... 

Awesome


----------



## HwGeek (Oct 11, 2019)

*@W1zzard  have you tried the 50th anniversary  edition bios?*
And of-course great article!.


----------



## ZeppMan217 (Oct 11, 2019)

Seems like a solid option if you're water cooling the whole thing.


----------



## Totally (Oct 11, 2019)

Redoctober said:


> Not worth at all. Just pay for extra 100$. Seem like Japanese 2L turbo VS V8 4L Hemi.



Your analogy is way off base. It's more like 2.0L with aftermarket  turbo kit vs 2.1L with factory turbo. Also what are you getting at trying to single out the Japanese? EVERY SINGLE manufacturer(cept Ford they want to be special with a 1.8/2.3) has a 2.0L turbo since they figured .5l/cylinder is the golden power/efficiency figure for turbo engines a few years ago courtesy of MB.


----------



## mahoney (Oct 12, 2019)

Was this tested on a open test bench? Those temps are quite high  and considering some cases have really poor airflow have to wonder how long a gpu would last in that scenario.


----------



## Vader (Oct 12, 2019)

Now with this info one could search for AIB RX 5700 cards which have a similar pcb to their XT part, and hopefully the XT BIOS is compatible with the regular 5700. Better if it features dual BIOS. Even better if it also features a strong thermal design to dissipate the extra heat.
Asus Strix 5700, Powercolor Red Devil 5700 are strong candidates. Asus TUF and Gigabyte Gaming OC feature 3-fan design but not dual bios.


----------



## Nkd (Oct 12, 2019)

I did this. Stock cooler can not handle the temps with max power. It was too hot for 5700 flashed to 5700xt. While 5700 stock worked fine with the cooler. The 5700 cooler just can't handle the temps for long session. I ran 3dmark loop and temps creeped up to 90 and I am in the basement lol. 

Yea if you could flash the aftermarket card or put better cooler on it then I can recommend it, but 5700 stock cooler just isn't designed to cool anything more than base 5700.


----------



## gamefoo21 (Oct 12, 2019)

I was going to mention those temps measured with the max power limits are kinda inching too high for comfort. Definitely needs more cooling...


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 12, 2019)

evernessince said:


> I do not believe being an enthusiast and overclocking are mutually exclusive.  I believe there are plenty of entusiasts who would prefer to not OC and there is nothing wrong with that, they are not any less of an enthusiast for it.


Did you even read the article? This is NOT related to typical overclocking at all. Yes, the GPU will run at a higher clock, but there's no manual tuning involved.


----------



## Jo3yization (Oct 12, 2019)

I'd expect as much from the stock blower & stock fan curve when bios flashing is very similar to OCing,, the reference cooler is notorious for high temps & non-reference models alone show a large performance gain over the reference model, anyone that overclocks would know the stock profiles are usually tuned towards low noise over performance too. So.. We end up with low results & high temps. Someone said there's no manual tuning involved when in the test setup they do specifically state theres some core OCing with wattman on the flash + max power OC.

I would take these as worst case scenario results only, really interested to see some non-reference results as the reference cooler is the main issue here. A few are up already & performing much higher than what's shown here. Appreciate the effort either way.


----------



## PanicLake (Oct 12, 2019)

Agent_D said:


> Out of curiosity; did you happen to get any power consumption numbers?


That is what I was curious to see too.


----------



## ManofGod (Oct 12, 2019)

If you already own the 5700 Reference and are willing to take the risk, it is worth it.


----------



## Deathy (Oct 12, 2019)

Shader unlocking via BIOS mod or bust!  My golden standard is still the 128 MB Radeon 9500 non-Pro I had that could be fully unlocked (via Omega driver or BIOS flash) to a 9700 and then OC'd a bit to be a Pro. Glorious times and probably some of the best bang for buck I've had when it comes to graphics cards. My Athlon 64 X2 was probably the second most satisfying OC experience, since I really felt it in day to day Windows tasks and application launches (the extra core alone was a godsend).

But at least AMD allows it for the RX 5700, which I must applaud. I would like Nvidia to return to BIOS tweaking, too. Good article! If I were to buy a new card, RX 5700 (XT) would definitely be on my list (since I'm space constrained 240mm length cards are all I can run and the performance of the 5700 (XTs) and the 2070 is similar enough to make it a competitive race).


----------



## Mamya3084 (Oct 12, 2019)

5700 *Add to cart*
Ali express water block *Add to cart*
**Coupon codes**

Well that was easy. To go nvidia, i'd still need to spend another $200.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Oct 12, 2019)

Mamya3084 said:


> 5700 *Add to cart*
> Ali express water block *Add to cart*
> **Coupon codes**
> 
> Well that was easy. To go nvidia, i'd still need to spend another $200.


But RAY TRACING!


----------



## Mamya3084 (Oct 12, 2019)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> But RAY TRACING!


Who?
Yeah, I bought the first ATI card with "shaders".
I'll wait a few years till it is actually playable.


----------



## bug (Oct 12, 2019)

In short, you'd be risking bricking your card (if you don't use the right BIOS) for 7% more juice. Not worth it, but nice to know it can be done.


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 12, 2019)

Deathy said:


> Shader unlocking via BIOS mod or bust!  My golden standard is still the 128 MB Radeon 9500 non-Pro I had that could be fully unlocked (via Omega driver or BIOS flash) to a 9700 and then OC'd a bit to be a Pro. Glorious times and probably some of the best bang for buck I've had when it comes to graphics cards. My Athlon 64 X2 was probably the second most satisfying OC experience, since I really felt it in day to day Windows tasks and application launches (the extra core alone was a godsend).
> 
> But at least AMD allows it for the RX 5700, which I must applaud. I would like Nvidia to return to BIOS tweaking, too. Good article! If I were to buy a new card, RX 5700 (XT) would definitely be on my list (since I'm space constrained 240mm length cards are all I can run and the performance of the 5700 (XTs) and the 2070 is similar enough to make it a competitive race).


I was the 9800 Pro to XT Guru around here back in the day  Last crack at it was my Tri-X Fury which I managed to fully unlock to “X” on air.


----------



## Mamya3084 (Oct 13, 2019)

bug said:


> In short, you'd be risking bricking your card (if you don't use the right BIOS) for 7% more juice. Not worth it, but nice to know it can be done.


Pretty hard to brick a bios on a video card. It's like putting the round peg in the square hole.


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 13, 2019)

Mamya3084 said:


> Pretty hard to brick a bios on a video card. It's like putting the round peg in the square hole.


You say that but the front page has multiple “Help my BIOS!” Daily so no it’s actually pretty easy because the problem is most users seem to think BIOSs are like drivers and they need a new/different one because “reasons” not knowing that A the BIOS on the card IS the right BIOS so that leads to B people flashing random BIOSs not knowing any better and basically keeps @eidairaman1 answering posts in an almost cut and paste manner at this point. I used to be very active with helping but it’s just too many and I don’t envy eiderman at all, I just don’t have the patience anymore.


----------



## Mamya3084 (Oct 13, 2019)

INSTG8R said:


> You say that but the front page has multiple “Help my BIOS!” Daily so no it’s actually pretty easy because the problem is most users seem to think BIOSs are like drivers and they need a new/different one because “reasons” not knowing that A the BIOS on the card IS the right BIOS so that leads to B people flashing random BIOSs not knowing any better and basically keeps @eidairaman1 answering posts in an almost cut and paste manner at this point. I used to be very active with helping but it’s just too many and I don’t envy eiderman at all, I just don’t have the patience anymore.


I've been using PC's for years. Shoved wrong bioses onto wrong motherboards and had to do the old, bios chip swap trick.
Video cards are pretty easy to rescue if you have another laying around.
I do understand what you mean in terms of people just flashing to have that higher version number.


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 13, 2019)

Mamya3084 said:


> I've been using PC's for years. Shoved wrong bioses onto wrong motherboards and had to do the old, bios chip swap trick.
> Video cards are pretty easy to rescue if you have another laying around.
> I do understand what you mean in terms of people just flashing to have that higher version number.


Well thats the minefield of the front page daily. I’ve been flashing since the 9800 Pto to XT it’s what brought me here so long ago and I was the eiderman of the day helping users ID there’ cards to see if they were flashable. Doing it DOS and all that fun stuff  It’s been made to “easy‘ so that random users are going willy nilly and end up with bricked cards from lack of knowledg/experience and 90% of the time they ALWAYS forget to back up their original BIOS....


----------



## Dalai Brahma (Oct 13, 2019)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> Would also be interesting to see an XT flashed to non XT with power figures comparison too...


So am I... 

.


----------



## dflute (Oct 13, 2019)

Just finished trying to flash my brand new Asrock 5700 Challenger to XT bios but alas the XT has a different string on all of the available bios downloads on techpowerup. Does this mean I have a version 2 of the card maybe? My card: NAVI10 A1/A2 D19902 XL 
Challenger XT cards: NAVI10 A1/A2 D19901 XT 

Perhaps I just need to be patient and wait for someone to upload a D19902 XT bios. Thoughts?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 13, 2019)

Mamya3084 said:


> Pretty hard to brick a bios on a video card. It's like putting the round peg in the square hole.



You are 99% incorrect.

Flashing any bios has risk especially if you do not have a ups or a spi flasher.

Risk is less on a motherboard bios but on a gpu it is higher.

You should see the amount of users come here saying their card is bricked or a mining/modded bios is installed, I help them restore their card.



INSTG8R said:


> Well thats the minefield of the front page daily. I’ve been flashing since the 9800 Pto to XT it’s what brought me here so long ago and I was the eiderman of the day helping users ID there’ cards to see if they were flashable. Doing it DOS and all that fun stuff  It’s been made to “easy‘ so that random users are going willy nilly and end up with bricked cards from lack of knowledg/experience and 90% of the time they ALWAYS forget to back up their original BIOS....


----------



## Mamya3084 (Oct 13, 2019)

I


eidairaman1 said:


> You are 99% incorrect.
> 
> Flashing any bios has risk especially if you do not have a ups or a spi flasher.
> 
> ...


I guess I just haven't had many issues in my dealings with video card bios flashing. 
Usually if the program won't flash, I just abandon brute force (IE, round peg, square hole)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 13, 2019)

Mamya3084 said:


> I
> 
> I guess I just haven't had many issues in my dealings with video card bios flashing.
> Usually if the program won't flash, I just abandon brute force (IE, round peg, square hole)



You are 1 person out of 7 billion+ people on this Earth.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 13, 2019)

dflute said:


> Just finished trying to flash my brand new Asrock 5700 Challenger to XT bios but alas the XT has a different string on all of the available bios downloads on techpowerup. Does this mean I have a version 2 of the card maybe? My card: NAVI10 A1/A2 D19902 XL
> Challenger XT cards: NAVI10 A1/A2 D19901 XT
> 
> Perhaps I just need to be patient and wait for someone to upload a D19902 XT bios. Thoughts?


I would think 19902 vs 19901 is their way of specifying non-XT vs XT SKU. 

I'd say try the 19901 BIOS


----------



## Tradition (Oct 13, 2019)

I've flashed my 5700 non xt with 5700 xt aniverssary edition about 2 months ago the issue is when i play amy dx12 game ir instantly freezes once the gpu hits 100% the same game on dx11 runs fine up to 2ghz i still havent figured out whats wrong


----------



## HwGeek (Oct 13, 2019)

there was a time that I learned to use ATIflash on blind with Dos  on usb, I remembered the timing and the commands and it works for me every time I bricked  the card, that was when I had only 1 PCIeX16 and no igpu and no 2nd bios switch on the GPU ;-).


----------



## Mamya3084 (Oct 13, 2019)

Tradition said:


> I've flashed my 5700 non xt with 5700 xt aniverssary edition about 2 months ago the issue is when i play amy dx12 game ir instantly freezes once the gpu hits 100% the same game on dx11 runs fine up to 2ghz i still havent figured out whats wrong


Have you tested using the non anniversary bios? Maybe the target clocks are too high?


----------



## moob (Oct 13, 2019)

evernessince said:


> I do not believe being an enthusiast and overclocking are mutually exclusive.  I believe there are plenty of entusiasts who would prefer to not OC and there is nothing wrong with that, they are not any less of an enthusiast for it.


<<<This guy. Along with my friends. We're old and busy and just want great out-of-the-box performance without any hassle. But also...


TheLostSwede said:


> Did you even read the article? This is NOT related to typical overclocking at all. Yes, the GPU will run at a higher clock, but there's no manual tuning involved.


^^This guy. A BIOS flash is simple enough that I'd do it if I were willing to take the risk and the card had a dual-bios. I did it back in the day on a 6950 > 6970.


Agent_D said:


> Out of curiosity; did you happen to get any power consumption numbers?


This isn't an exact comparison and as he notes you'll likely see better numbers using a reference BIOS but:


----------



## dflute (Oct 13, 2019)

W1zzard said:


> I would think 19902 vs 19901 is their way of specifying non-XT vs XT SKU.
> 
> I'd say try the 19901 BIOS


I did try the 19901 one and I got the subsystem ID mismatch error. 
I’m happy with my card running at 1810 undervolted  at .987 but it’s running very cool, 52c, and I can’t but help but dream of pushing it past 2Ghz .


----------



## Raven Rampkin (Oct 14, 2019)

How many DisplayPorts are going to be sacrificed this time, I wonder


----------



## dflute (Oct 14, 2019)

Raven Rampkin said:


> How many DisplayPorts are going to be sacrificed this time, I wonder


I’m new to flashing vga bios’s does this adversely affect them?


----------



## Raven Rampkin (Oct 14, 2019)

dflute said:


> I’m new to flashing vga bios’s does this adversely affect them?


Thinking there were some reports of flashes from 56 to 64 going dirty and borking one of the DisplayPorts, accompanied by a writelock getting triggered and the lack of option to flash back without some shaman magic


----------



## Jism (Oct 14, 2019)

bug said:


> In short, you'd be risking bricking your card (if you don't use the right BIOS) for 7% more juice. Not worth it, but nice to know it can be done.



All you need is a spare PCI-E or even PCI videocard. Boot up on that while having the "bricked card" into your PCI-E slot. Flash back the old bios and voila. Flashing video cards is more safer then motherboards.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 14, 2019)

dflute said:


> the subsystem ID mismatch error.


ah right, that's not unexpected. You can use the command line version of atiflash with the -f parameter to force flashing


----------



## Chrispy_ (Oct 14, 2019)

Is the cooler any better or worse on the 5700 reference card than the one on the 5700XT? I'm using a 5700XT at the moment and my 75Hz/1440p monitor would be comfortably driven by a 5700 if the end result is a quieter card.



GorbazTheDragon said:


> But RAY TRACING!


I chuckled at this! As someone working with/testing RTX hardware for work reasons I find the applications where it's useful to be limited, both in quality and quantity.

As far as gaming and RTX are concerned, console development drives adoption by game devs, and with zero RTX console design wins, the Cryengine raytracing demo running on a modest little Vega56 says everything you need to know about how unnecessary RTX hardware will be for the next generation of game-engines pushed by the PS5 and XBox n+1.

RTX seems to be a label applied to some generic Turing datacenter/compute silicon that Nvidia was trying to repurpose for gaming. The problem is that it's not really particularly well-suited to gaming, but I haven't sold my 2060 yet, just in the off-chance that I'm wrong about that in the near future.

Oops, I made myself laugh again with that last sentence.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 14, 2019)

Oh man, this post reminds me of the good old days of TPU. Flashing BIOS and what not. We still need ATItool though to do that benchmarking.


----------



## Tradition (Oct 14, 2019)

Mamya3084 said:


> Have you tested using the non anniversary bios? Maybe the target clocks are too high?



Yes even with just the power table mod i get the same error só either my card is broken or my windows build


----------



## gamefoo21 (Oct 14, 2019)

Too bad AMD hardened the V2 from getting flashed to it's Pro version. That FP64 divider... :drool:


----------



## evernessince (Oct 14, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Did you even read the article? This is NOT related to typical overclocking at all. Yes, the GPU will run at a higher clock, but there's no manual tuning involved.



A BIOS with higher clocks = overclocking.

Your condecending tone tells me that you rush to comment without thinking about where others are coming from.


----------



## Tartaros (Oct 16, 2019)

I hate to be the boomer, but this situation requires it. Some of us have been around this site since the 9500 to 9500pro and 9700 to 9700pro flash bios days and the first arctic cooling and zalman aftermarket coolers, this is the good stuff, so just watch and learn to save some bucks.


----------



## bug (Oct 16, 2019)

Tartaros said:


> I hate to be the boomer, but this situation requires it. Some of us have been around this site since the 9500 to 9500pro and 9700 to 9700pro flash bios days and the first arctic cooling and zalman aftermarket coolers, this is the good stuff, so just watch and learn to save some bucks.


True, but neither 9500 -> 9700 (sic!) nor 9700 -> 9700Pro were done for 7% more HP


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 16, 2019)

This kind of thread is my favourite. It actually reminds me of the good days of Tahiti like flashing the 6850 to 6870, 7950 to 7970 (probably my favourite card of all time).


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 16, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> This kind of thread is my favourite. It actually reminds me of the good days of Tahiti like flashing the 6850 to 6870, 7950 to 7970 (probably my favourite card of all time).



Some 290s to 290Xs or 390s/Xs. Or rx 570 to RX580 or RX 560D to 560 or RX 470D to 470.


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 16, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Some 290s to 290Xs or 390s/Xs. Or rx 570 to RX580 or RX 560D to 560 or RX 470D to 470.



You know it the only card that disappointed was Vega (until you undervolt and turn up the power draw)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 16, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> You know it the only card that disappointed was Vega (until you undervolt and turn up the power draw)



Powertune table mods, some v56s would go 64 but some would kill a port. Amdvbflash in a admin cmd prompt helped if people know how to do the correct syntax


----------



## Mamya3084 (Oct 16, 2019)

Well, I just got my 5700 reference card. Wow, what a crappy cooler. (Still waiting for the china water block). So far, with the fan at 3200rpm, my clock target is hitting 1950mhz. At least it's sort of tolerable being in under the tv.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 16, 2019)

Tartaros said:


> I hate to be the boomer, but this situation requires it. Some of us have been around this site since the 9500 to 9500pro and 9700 to 9700pro flash bios days and the first arctic cooling and zalman aftermarket coolers, this is the good stuff, so just watch and learn to save some bucks.



I still have the 1800xt with zalman cooler somewhere!


----------



## Tartaros (Oct 16, 2019)

bug said:


> True, but neither 9500 -> 9700 (sic!) nor 9700 -> 9700Pro were done for 7% more HP


In those times a gpu generation was leaps and bounds also. Still, you save some some dough for other things and feel better.



Easy Rhino said:


> I still have the 1800xt with zalman cooler somewhere!


I had 7800gt sli with zalman coolers. It was sweet, I feel you.


----------



## dflute (Oct 17, 2019)

I remember the Zalman coolers and 9700/9700pro days! Good memories.

I found this guide to very informative for anyone thinking of taking this challenge on:








						AMD/ATI Flashing Guide
					

Hi Everyone!  If you are reading this the guide is probably for you!!! This guide is an updated refresh based on or in part by other similar threads throughout TPU and my own personal experience (I used to be an nvidia guide but this 290x is too fun) it also covers all current information based...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 17, 2019)

Sadly the real OG ones from 2005-06 have been lost in forum moves. But Solaris writes a good guide I was an Arctic Cooler man myself. I think I have one still in a box 



dflute said:


> I remember the Zalman coolers and 9700/9700pro days! Good memories.
> 
> I found this guide to very informative for anyone thinking of taking this challenge on:
> 
> ...


----------



## Vulcansheart (Oct 18, 2019)

If I flash my 5700XT to a 5700, will it stop melting the displayport cable plugged into it?


----------



## Agent_D (Oct 23, 2019)

Finally picked up a 5700 to give this a go. Just an XFX reference style 5700 and still doing some testing, but preliminarily I've come up with a few numbers.

Stock I am able to run it at 930mv (so far that's as low as I've tested) with a fan profile that doesn't exceed 2200rpm (almost not audible) with junction temps in the ~80-85c range over 3D Mark, MH:W, and D2, with GPU only power draw (as read by GPUZ) of ~105-115w.

Flashed to 5700 XT I am able to run it at 1090mv on the core (down from 1166mv) and with a fan profile that keeps the fan at a max of 2900rpm, saw ~90-95c junction temps over 3D Mark tests, MH:W and D2, with GPU only power draw (as read by GPUZ) of ~180-190w.

It's a fun experiment and I'll likely play with it some more, but it's hard to justify the 10% performance increase I was getting when it took an extra 70 watts (on average) to get it.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Oct 23, 2019)

I'm back to my RTX again. I think the 5700XT will be undervolted to the max and left to run the 4K TV in the living room which rarely touches AAA titles so it can just brute force older stuff.

Navi's DX9 API overhead is ridiculously bad, and sadly there are still plenty of things that use DX9. It's hard to blame AMD for not focusing on optimisations for the ancient DX9 API in Navi's driver stack but I can't be bothered to wait for AMD/developers to get their **** together. 

I was messing around with DXVK and D912PXY to map older DirectX titles to DX12 or Vulkan and whilst it works there are a few graphical glitches and I don't want to have to mess with each game.


----------



## Mamya3084 (Oct 23, 2019)

Water block just came in. So far 2050mhz on the GPU, 925 on the memory. Just can't bench anything at the moment, cause of some odd windows insider bug. 

Anyway, need to finish GOW5.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 23, 2019)

Agent_D said:


> Finally picked up a 5700 to give this a go. Just an XFX reference style 5700 and still doing some testing, but preliminarily I've come up with a few numbers.
> 
> Stock I am able to run it at 930mv (so far that's as low as I've tested) with a fan profile that doesn't exceed 2200rpm (almost not audible) with junction temps in the ~80-85c range over 3D Mark, MH:W, and D2, with GPU only power draw (as read by GPUZ) of ~105-115w.
> 
> ...



I have the same XFX card. Which 3d Mark version are you running and what settings? I would like to compare because I am thinking about going ryzen with similar specs that you are on.


----------



## Agent_D (Oct 23, 2019)

Easy Rhino said:


> I have the same XFX card. Which 3d Mark version are you running and what settings? I would like to compare because I am thinking about going ryzen with similar specs that you are on.



I honestly don't know the version number without logging in (at work now) but I was using the regular Fire Strike stress test (it usually generates the most consistent heat/stress and has, for me, been very comparable to real life gaming scenarios) and running Time Spy at its default settings. The only thing I really noticed was that Time Spy was kind of all over the place, but the Fire Strike stress test and regular gaming were not; I don't know if it's a driver issue between the 5700 and 3D Mark (running 19.10.1 WHQL drivers) or something else that Time Spy doesn't like with the 5700. I was running it on a different system than in my specs, it is on a Gigabyte C246-WU4 with a Xeon 2176G (basically 8700k) with 16GB DDR4 2400.


----------



## king of swag187 (Oct 23, 2019)

Mamya3084 said:


> 5700 *Add to cart*
> Ali express water block *Add to cart*
> **Coupon codes**
> 
> Well that was easy. To go nvidia, i'd still need to spend another $200.


2070S is $500 and is faster than a 5700XT by a fair margin, and it doesn't need a block that'll leak and destroy your system to keep cool. There is no way you're getting a 5700 and block for $300, unless there's some mystical deal I need to hop on.


----------



## Mamya3084 (Oct 23, 2019)

king of swag187 said:


> 2070S is $500 and is faster than a 5700XT by a fair margin, and it doesn't need a block that'll leak and destroy your system to keep cool. There is no way you're getting a 5700 and block for $300, unless there's some mystical deal I need to hop on.


I live in Australia. There is no 2070S for less than $870aud.

I paid $500aud for the card, and $100aud for the block. That's $270 less. 

My HTPC is already water-cooled for minimal noise, so I just swapped it out. (The Vega 56 I had is just too much of a power hog, and I can get the $300aud back what I paid.)

Been water cooling for the last 3 years, haven't had any leaks.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Oct 24, 2019)

Is anyone having audio issues (cutout, periods of total silence) over HDMI with Navi? I was fine beforehand because I was using a USB DAC but only noticed this issue last night when I plugged it into the TV. Figured I'd post here since there are loads of Navi users here rather than spawning a new thread.


----------



## Mamya3084 (Oct 24, 2019)

Chrispy_ said:


> Is anyone having audio issues (cutout, periods of total silence) over HDMI with Navi? I was fine beforehand because I was using a USB DAC but only noticed this issue last night when I plugged it into the TV. Figured I'd post here since there are loads of Navi users here rather than spawning a new thread.



No issues here. I had issues with video cutting out, but it was due to a bad HDMI cable.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 24, 2019)

Chrispy_ said:


> Is anyone having audio issues (cutout, periods of total silence) over HDMI with Navi? I was fine beforehand because I was using a USB DAC but only noticed this issue last night when I plugged it into the TV. Figured I'd post here since there are loads of Navi users here rather than spawning a new thread.



Navi?


----------



## Chrispy_ (Oct 24, 2019)

Easy Rhino said:


> Navi?


Navi cards - RX 5700 and RX 5700XT


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 24, 2019)

So is flashing to XT worth it?


----------



## Mamya3084 (Oct 24, 2019)

Easy Rhino said:


> So is flashing to XT worth it?


So far, from my experience, yes.

Reference card you will need the rpm set to at least 3000rpm to keep the temps in check...or water cooling. (Which I have done)

Or an AIB card with good cooling.

I'll post a 3d mark score just as an indication for what the performance can be compared to.

Edit: that's with an overclock.









						I scored 23 223 in Fire Strike
					

AMD Ryzen 7 3700X, AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT x 1, 16384 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## Chrispy_ (Oct 24, 2019)

Easy Rhino said:


> So is flashing to XT worth it?


Can't see why it wouldn't be, even as just an experiment to work out where your silicon limits are. I'm in the position of having an XT and wanting better power-efficiency but there must be plenty of people with 5700 who want the best performance/$ and don't particularly care about noise/heat/power. If you're one of those people, hell yeah! Flash until the cows come home.


----------



## Agent_D (Oct 24, 2019)

Easy Rhino said:


> So is flashing to XT worth it?



What resolution do you play at? Do you have a monitor that is 144/165/240hz? If you're only playing at 1080p 60hz, then it's really not necessary. My partners PC that I just put a 5700 in runs 1080p 144hz and I settled with just leaving it as a stock 5700 with an undervolt; the 7-10% performance increase was not worth the power, heat, and noise increases (mind you this is on a reference 5700 with blower). As a stock 5700 at 930mv on the core (still playing with it to determine maximum undervolt), it maintains stock max clocks without the fan ever being audible over ambient noises in the room and still does really well in terms of frame rates.

Now, if you just want to do it to say you can/did, and you don't care about the increase power, heat, and noise levels, then by all means go for it; tweaking is always fun, and this is a very easy/quick procedure with the ability to roll back if you feel like it.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 25, 2019)

Agent_D said:


> What resolution do you play at? Do you have a monitor that is 144/165/240hz? If you're only playing at 1080p 60hz, then it's really not necessary. My partners PC that I just put a 5700 in runs 1080p 144hz and I settled with just leaving it as a stock 5700 with an undervolt; the 7-10% performance increase was not worth the power, heat, and noise increases (mind you this is on a reference 5700 with blower). As a stock 5700 at 930mv on the core (still playing with it to determine maximum undervolt), it maintains stock max clocks without the fan ever being audible over ambient noises in the room and still does really well in terms of frame rates.
> 
> Now, if you just want to do it to say you can/did, and you don't care about the increase power, heat, and noise levels, then by all means go for it; tweaking is always fun, and this is a very easy/quick procedure with the ability to roll back if you feel like it.



Glad to know I can roll back. I will have to test it and see. I am not a fan of increased noise and heat. As we all know, increased heat means decreased effeciency and a shorter lifespan. I play at 3440x1440 @ 144hz but mostly titles that are not graphics instensive with the current exception of The Division 2. Currently CPU limited but going to remedy that shortly. After that I will see if it is worth it to flash.


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 25, 2019)

just wondering why the price of rx5700 sudently raised while the xt droped, so this is the culprit


----------



## Ro8usta (Oct 25, 2019)

Mamya3084 said:


> So far, from my experience, yes.
> 
> Reference card you will need the rpm set to at least 3000rpm to keep the temps in check...or water cooling. (Which I have done)
> 
> ...


Hey, did you flashed it with the regular XT bios or the Anniversary XT bios?

I'm about to do this also, but if I can flash it to the Aniv XT bios that would be sweet..


----------



## Mamya3084 (Oct 25, 2019)

Ro8usta said:


> Hey, did you flashed it with the regular XT bios or the Anniversary XT bios?
> 
> I'm about to do this also, but if I can flash it to the Aniv XT bios that would be sweet..


Yes, I just used the anniversary bios. Working fine so far.

Edit:
I've had a few people pm me about my setup. It's just a thermaltake matx case, with 3 radiators I had spare, a jank hollowed out AIO CPU block and what you see in the pics.
This PC was made to basically fill a spot in the TV cabinet, with a manual fan controller set for silence.


----------



## Henselt33 (Oct 27, 2019)

Hey guys,
i have done this too, flashed a Powercolor 5700XT Red Dragon bios onto my PC 5700 Red Dragon and the bios works as intended, with the obivous downsides of a more aggressive fan curve and higher powerdraw and heat.

My problem; i need to go back to stock, but i cannot for the life of me get to do a second flash. No matter what i do or which bios i use, i always get the "ROM not erased" error message. I have opened a thread here.









						Reflashing to original 5700 non XT bios fails with "ROM not erased ERROR/ F0L01"
					

Hello,  so my Powercolor 5700 (Non XT) Red Dragon came with an older bios that had a "fans won't spin up even at 100+ d. celsius" bug as has been reported for this card before. So in my wisdom i tried to remedy this  and i took the opportunity to flash the 'performance default bios' (bios switch...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Has anyone actually tried going back to stock after flashing an XT bios onto a 5700 card? Would anyone be so kind and willing to give this a shot...ehrm, for science sake and my sanity?


----------



## yamahaboy22 (Oct 28, 2019)

Henselt33 said:


> Hey guys,
> i have done this too, flashed a Powercolor 5700XT Red Dragon bios onto my PC 5700 Red Dragon and the bios works as intended, with the obivous downsides of a more aggressive fan curve and higher powerdraw and heat.
> 
> My problem; i need to go back to stock, but i cannot for the life of me get to do a second flash. No matter what i do or which bios i use, i always get the "ROM not erased" error message. I have opened a thread here.
> ...


Hi! I am in the same situation that you are in. I also have a 5700 Red Dragon and I have flashed to the XT and flashed back to stock multiple times. The first question I have is did you flash on the OC Bios or Silent? (I could only get the silent bios setting to flash to the XT). Did you update both bios to the updated stocks from powercolor before you started the flashing? The GUI on ATI flash did not work for me and I had to use the bat files instead.


----------



## Henselt33 (Oct 28, 2019)

Hey, thanks for jumping in here, much appreciated. So, i did not touch the silent bios at all. I flashed the factory default OC bios to the Red Dragon XT default bios. Here is a bit mor detail on what things i already tried.









						Reflashing to original 5700 non XT bios fails with "ROM not erased ERROR/ F0L01"
					

Hello,  so my Powercolor 5700 (Non XT) Red Dragon came with an older bios that had a "fans won't spin up even at 100+ d. celsius" bug as has been reported for this card before. So in my wisdom i tried to remedy this  and i took the opportunity to flash the 'performance default bios' (bios switch...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Whats your assumption; you think the OC default bios is usually write protected and cannot be overwritten no matter what atiflash commands one uses? And i my case, this write protection might not have kicked in properly on the first attempt and thus i could flash the XT bios over it?

Question to you: have you and could you flash a NON XT bios to both the OC and Silent bios on your card, and flash both multiple times and be able to go back to stock in each? Or is your OC bios write locked now as well?

I have not yet tried the bat file method, but i don't see any bat files with the amd/atiflash_293 download files. Where di you get those, and would this even make a difference? The bat files use the same exe files and commands, do they not?

I am about to send this card back to the retailer (actually was in the process of packing it up for shipment when i saw your message) because of the faulty fans, else i kept this card anyway. But this noise is driving me nuts. I'd give a the bat file route a try if you could point me the way please.

BTW, is Powercolor officially providing updated bios files anyplace? Or do they infact expect if anything is wrong with a bios that everyone rmas each and every card? Do they offer some other flash tool maybe?


----------



## Agent_D (Oct 28, 2019)

Henselt33 said:


> Hey guys,
> i have done this too, flashed a Powercolor 5700XT Red Dragon bios onto my PC 5700 Red Dragon and the bios works as intended, with the obivous downsides of a more aggressive fan curve and higher powerdraw and heat.
> 
> My problem; i need to go back to stock, but i cannot for the life of me get to do a second flash. No matter what i do or which bios i use, i always get the "ROM not erased" error message. I have opened a thread here.
> ...




I bought a reference style 5700 (XFX) and have flashed to 5700 XT and back to normal 3 times with no issues. It may be something specific to the Powercolor card.


----------



## Henselt33 (Oct 28, 2019)

yep, thats what i think. I believe it has something to do with the OC default bios that is somehow protected. I didn't know about write protection on vbioses beforehand, i believed no matter what, as long as you have an igp or second gpu you could always flash whater 01010101010101 you wanted on that flash memory. Obviously it is in anycase always a risky endevour. Anyway, the card goes back and thats that then.


----------



## yamahaboy22 (Oct 28, 2019)

Henselt33 said:


> yep, thats what i think. I believe it has something to do with the OC default bios that is somehow protected. I didn't know about write protection on vbioses beforehand, i believed no matter what, as long as you have an igp or second gpu you could always flash whater 01010101010101 you wanted on that flash memory. Obviously it is in anycase always a risky endevour. Anyway, the card goes back and thats that then.


Here is the link I used for flashing the card using the BAT files. You have to create them yourself. 




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/czhux1

To provide some more information on the issue about the updated bios from powercolor. I bought my card through newegg when they had the card in stock for only a few hours and then it was taken off the site as far as I know (just to give some context). While waiting on the card to come in, gamers nexus made a excellent review of the card and they noted a issue with the bios the card shipped from the factory with. The default (OC) bios and (Silent) bios had an issue with the fan curve being set way to high (2000 rpm). So powercolor released an update for the OC and Silent bios to fix the issue. I updated each one respectively before I began testing with the XT bios flashes. So..this brings up to your position. I believe the default bios that shipped with the card was unlocked and allowed for flashing and the Updated bios was locked. This would explain why i was unable to flash the Default (OC) bios with and XT variant.

But I believe that there may be hope!! Please follow the post I linked and setup the BAT files. Try with your backups and then try these two from the bios backup bank on this site.

This is the original BIOS that came on the card (note the RPM) https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/213814/powercolor-rx5700-8192-190813-1

This is the updated performance BIOS (lower RPM and it states it under the specs) https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/213814/powercolor-rx5700-8192-190813-1
Updated Silent BIOS https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/213815/powercolor-rx5700-8192-190813

I hope that this helps you! It is really a great card. I just believe powercolor dropped the ball heavily with the bios the card shipped with.


----------



## Henselt33 (Oct 28, 2019)

Dude, your write up is very much appreciated. And the context you gave makes a lot of sense and is likely a very good explanation of how i got into that predicament. Just for the record, i send the card off to the retailer one hour ago, but, the things you suggest i try i did try in abundance already, but thanks for typing it up anyway.

And you already gave the explanation why i ran into that damend write lock and you didn't. I did not first flash the updated 5700 oc bios and then flashed again with the 5700xt default bios. I went straight to the XT since i had spent 3 days already on trying to find out why that card was more often than not not starting the fans and reachign 100c+. So i wanted to see what the XT bios was like assuming i could go back easiyl to my backup. So, in all likelyhood you are correct and the faulty 2000rpm/fans don't spin-up at all half the time factory bios was not write protected and thus i could flash the XT bios on the 5700 default OC bios. The XT default bios on the otherhand in all likelyhood was write protected from the beginning, thus i could not flash one damned second time on this one. I call that damend unlucky i guess. And the worst part....i actually rather prefer my card cool and quiet and if i can choose i'd rather go with the 5700 silent bios isnteand of the 5700XT OC bios.

Anyway, i consider this mystery solved, though i'd really like to understand how a vbios flash memory module can become write protected by purely flashing a new bios on it. From a hdd or ssd perspective, you assume that you can override anything by formatting, putting a new filsystem on it and writing new data afterwards. So i am not clear why this is not possible with amd/atiflash. Unless the program is purposefully build that way and the only hardway of doing it is by going full on SPI flashing that chip.

Concerning the bat files you linked on reddit. The codein side those bat files contains excatly the usual atiflash commands i haved used over and over again. So i doubt very much that doing it via bat would have made any difference.

Concluding; you did it right by first flashing the updated 5700 OC bios and by doing so write locking that bios position. I write locked the OC bios position by flashing the current XT OC bios.

And i wonder, can you actually flash anything at all to the OC postion now? You said you cannot flash the XT OC bios on there, only on the silent bios position. Can you either flash the old 5700 factory default OC or the old or new silent bios on the default OC position, now that it apparently has bevcome write locked?


ONE more thing: @*yamahaboy22 *Do you want to try and dance with the (Red) Devil and try to flash the "XT performance bios" on the silent bios position?   I assume you flashed the 5700XT silent bios on the silent bios position of your card, right? Because that way we would finally find out whether this write lock business is really about the bios code only, or whether there is some hardware difference between vbios 1 and 2 positions. But if you try this...thats on your own risk, because if this damned write lock is really only softwarebased, chances are good that you lock you silent bios position with the XT performance bios.


----------



## yamahaboy22 (Oct 28, 2019)

Henselt33 said:


> Dude, your write up is very much appreciated. And the context you gave makes a lot of sense and is likely a very good explanation of how i got into that predicament. Just for the record, i send the card off to the retailer one hour ago, but, the things you suggest i try i did try in abundance already, but thanks for typing it up anyway.
> 
> And you already gave the explanation why i ran into that damend write lock and you didn't. I did not first flash the updated 5700 oc bios and then flashed again with the 5700xt default bios. I went straight to the XT since i had spent 3 days already on trying to find out why that card was more often than not not starting the fans and reachign 100c+. So i wanted to see what the XT bios was like assuming i could go back easiyl to my backup. So, in all likelyhood you are correct and the faulty 2000rpm/fans don't spin-up at all half the time factory bios was not write protected and thus i could flash the XT bios on the 5700 default OC bios. The XT default bios on the otherhand in all likelyhood was write protected from the beginning, thus i could not flash one damned second time on this one. I call that damend unlucky i guess. And the worst part....i actually rather prefer my card cool and quiet and if i can choose i'd rather go with the 5700 silent bios isnteand of the 5700XT OC bios.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback! I'm glad I was able to help you with this issue. I have flashed both OC and Silent XT bios on the silent position with varying results. The OC XT bios gave the only real gains in performance with the Silent XT being the same as a mild OC on the stock silent bios. I have my card undervolted to 1000mv @1810 Mhz and it runs only slightly higher than stock. It must lock the OC bios when you flash it from stock and leave the Silent open to be flashed to safeguard the issue you encountered. If you don't mind me asking. Did you just get the card swapped out or refund? 
Thanks again!


----------



## Henselt33 (Oct 28, 2019)

With retailer i meant send it back via post to the online store i usually order hardware. So judgment on what happens is still out . And i opted for a new replacement card directly from the retailer. The card i send back had fans making a incredibly annoying sing-sang mosquito noise that did not resolve itself after a couple of days. But with properly working fans, this card must can be incredibly silent and powerful.
On the otherhand, i invested so much time, hair and effort into getting this card in to a working state where i would not have to fear if overheated or doing annoying fancirve things....that'll be hopefully worth something if the worst comes and the card is being send of to Powercolor, they nose up about the XT bios. And hell, after playing aroudn with various settings on the card in wattman, i ended up liking the silent bios undervolted the most! 140 - 150 watts vs 190-220 watts for 5-10 fps more and a lout, hot card pushing 1.2 volts constantly? Not really an enticing option in the end.

Anyway, that was unlucky and a bit foolish and i did my part and i will see what comes of it.

Ah, and how is the sound profile of your card? Does is only have the usual swoosh/hiss noise over allthe rpm range, or do you hear some tonal resonances at various rpm stages?


----------



## yamahaboy22 (Oct 28, 2019)

I hope your new card is much better than the one you sent out for RMA. Overall, my card has been a very pleasant experience. With the default BIOS the fans would range from 1000-1500 under load. I did not notice any out of the ordinary noises from the card other than the sound from the air on the fan blades. For me, at around 1400-1500 the card becomes audible and is a little much for me (I'm coming from a 1060 gaming x that was silent). The silent option is great! I cannot tell a difference between 0 and the max of 1200. It tends to stay at 1200 for the most part during gaming. The card is a beast and easily on of the best 5700 models for the price!


----------



## Henselt33 (Oct 28, 2019)

Sounds good. And thats why i against better judgment optend for a replacement card. God i have never ever fought so hard to get a proper gpu. Its insance how much time and effort i wasted on getting this damned thing to work. And in the end it still needs to go back because the fans were faulty. And the way the fans seem  to be hooked to the card, you cannot even exchange them without pulling the entire cooler off. I just hope that the retailer send me a new factory sealed card with working fans and then i shall have peace of mind and go back to actually playing or doing whatever...but not trying to fix things the producer or amd with there drivers left waning 

Anyway, i will definetly report back once i know how things pan out and of course when  the new or repaired card arrives.


----------



## yamahaboy22 (Oct 28, 2019)

Awesome man! Who knows they may have fix some of the other driver issues by when you receive your new card


----------



## Jo3yization (Nov 17, 2019)

I forgot about this thread xD, I ended up getting a Sapphire Pulse RX 5700 and flashing it to XT bios, which unlocks voltage & higher OCing, but more importantly prevents power limit throttling, flashed to the Pulse XT bios the little RX 5700 cooler is down 2 heatpipes & cant handle the 2000mhz OC very well, it still performs under a RX 5700 XT in benchmarks, but I believe it comes close to stock RX 5700 XT performance in actual gaming,,,  & can run stock RX 5700 XT speeds stable with nothing but an aggressive fan profile.

Though temps are a bit too uncomfortable for me, I took a stock run with the XT pulse bios and the fan speed ramped up just to show how it performs without any tweaking; 







 basically a 10fps gain in Unigine heaven over stock, with a nice core boost. 



http://imgur.com/a/5GMptkC

 You can see the temps are similar to a poor AIB XT under load. Click next on the imgr pic to see the XT bios result.

Now, given temps & voltages are high compared to the XT with it's extra cores,, we can obviously undervolt a bit to bring everything into check; 







 So.. If you like to mess around with wattman and have nothing better to do, I'd say it's definitely worth it.

My own plan is to throw a xtreme IV(installed properly) & shoot for ~2100mhz -24/7, the total cost will be slightly under a AIB RX 5700 XT, but I'm guessing I'll end up with better overall temps. Cooler should arrive any day now. I saw some YT vids indicating it wont cool the memory//VRM properly, but I beg to differ as I've seen some people get great results with the xtreme IV, so I believe it comes down to installation method, aftering seeing the PCB layout & having installed one on my old GTX 1070 Ti, I think it'll turn out alright as long as the 2 memory ICs encroaching the CPU area arent left bare & have at least some TIM on em along with getting the mounting pressure 'just right' & actually checking TIM spread & contact pressure before fully installing.


----------



## jaggerwild (Nov 17, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> Looking forward to all of these "Need help with bad 5700 flash" forum posts.



 People like you belong at TOMSHARDWARE!!!


----------



## EdCorps (Nov 26, 2019)

I bought an XFX reference 5700 and I'm really interested in performing this bios update to the 5700 XT. It sounds like that should be fine from reading this forum and guide. However, I read that a lot of people have flashed the bios to the 5700 XT and then back to the 5700 'several times'. My question is why? If the 5700 XT bios is completely stable and the temps are staying within acceptable limits for the card, why not just leave it as the 5700 XT bios? Personally I do not like to continuously tweak my PC, so if I do this bios update I want it to be a permanent boost and not have to constantly worry about stability or crashes. The guide seems to make it sound like as long as the bios update occurs with no hiccups, that I should just be able to forget about it and never look back.

 Can someone tell me if this bios update is stable enough to be a permanent solution for a nice boost, or if it has stability problems? I will just leave it alone if this is something that is going to constantly cause me problems.



Agent_D said:


> I bought a reference style 5700 (XFX) and have flashed to 5700 XT and back to normal 3 times with no issues. It may be something specific to the Powercolor card.


I have the same card and I'm interested in why you flashed back and forth. I want to do this update, but I'm really only interested in flashing one time permanently. Did you find the card too hot or unstable to leave it with the 5700 XT bios permanently?


----------



## Henselt33 (Nov 26, 2019)

Be sure if you do flash the XT bios, to only do it on the SILENT BIOS position. Chances are high you might be unlucky and "write lock" the default OC bios by flashing on that position.

BUT; at any rate, there really is no need to flash an XT bios to your card! The 'More Power Tools' allow you to do any changes to the card you like without the need to flash or update those settings everytime you updtea your gpu drives. The MPTs write to the windows registry from which the amd radeon drivers read the settings for Wattman on windows boot up. You pretty much unlock all Wattman settings, just like you had an XT variant installed. Actually, this method gives you more Wattman options and control than simply flashing a hopefully fitting XT bios.









						igor´sLAB | PC & Components | Reviews & News
					

PC & Components | Reviews &




					www.igorslab.media


----------



## hayden77 (Nov 27, 2019)

Henselt33 said:


> Be sure if you do flash the XT bios, to only do it on the SILENT BIOS position. Chances are high you might be unlucky and "write lock" the default OC bios by flashing on that position.
> 
> BUT; at any rate, there really is no need to flash an XT bios to your card! The 'More Power Tools' allow you to do any changes to the card you like without the need to flash or update those settings everytime you updtea your gpu drives. The MPTs write to the windows registry from which the amd radeon drivers read the settings for Wattman on windows boot up. You pretty much unlock all Wattman settings, just like you had an XT variant installed. Actually, this method gives you more Wattman options and control than simply flashing a hopefully fitting XT bios.
> 
> ...



This software method is my preferred choice if at all possible, just couple questions if you don't mind?
- Do you not have to re-do the software PMT 'flash' each time you update the drivers? Not a show-stopper, just a bit of a faff.
- Do you need to manually change the registry at all?  Seen some guides that require it, but I guess PMT may be now able to do this automatically
- Does this guide still apply or additional steps reqd? Seems pretty straightforward: https://www.pcgamesn.com/amd/radeon-rx-5700-unlock-overclock-undervolt

Thanks v much, in the market for a new 5700 in the sales. Cheers.


----------



## Henselt33 (Nov 27, 2019)

Not going to read that guide so you need to compare with original article i linked above yourself if you are unsure how to do it. It is very easy and straight forward. All you do is extract your bios (oc or silent), load that into MPTs and tweak the values you want. You then click on the write to registry button. No hand hussling in the registry involved. You can save your chosen modifications so you can easily load that file and reapply if need be. Not totally sure whether this needs to be reapplied after a driver update, but i don't think so. And you would notive anyway as soon as you look into Wattman.

BUT: in the end, when doing this on a 5700 non XT model, this is more helpful if you try to enhance its strength. From my experience; the non XT models don't have uber-duper chips and trying to squeece out 5-8% more performance comes a fairly high cost energy -and heat-wise. Even the XT models struggle here and i really feel you are getting a worse deal when pushing a non XT card. You can do it, and it is fun playing with this, but in the end you are likely running the card far away from its sweet-spot. 90% performance of a good XT card cool and quiet at 145-160 watts if you undervolt, or maybe 95% hot and louder with 180-200 with spike up to 220 watts. One can get lucky with the silicon so i guess playing around with this is a fun passtime.

But; the MPT allow at least for activating the Zero Fan mode inside Wattman. That alone is worth it, and this cannot be claimed to be necessarily the case when flashing a bios.


----------



## hayden77 (Nov 27, 2019)

Henselt33 said:


> Not going to read that guide so you need to compare with original article i linked above yourself if you are unsure how to do it. It is very easy and straight forward. All you do is extract your bios (oc or silent), load that into MPTs and tweak the values you want. You then click on the write to registry button. No hand hussling in the registry involved. You can save your chosen modifications so you can easily load that file and reapply if need be. Not totally sure whether this needs to be reapplied after a driver update, but i don't think so. And you would notive anyway as soon as you look into Wattman.
> 
> BUT: in the end, when doing this on a 5700 non XT model, this is more helpful if you try to enhance its strength. From my experience; the non XT models don't have uber-duper chips and trying to squeece out 5-8% more performance comes a fairly high cost energy -and heat-wise. Even the XT models struggle here and i really feel you are getting a worse deal when pushing a non XT card. You can do it, and it is fun playing with this, but in the end you are likely running the card far away from its sweet-spot. 90% performance of a good XT card cool and quiet at 145-160 watts if you undervolt, or maybe 95% hot and louder with 180-200 with spike up to 220 watts. One can get lucky with the silicon so i guess playing around with this is a fun passtime.
> 
> But; the MPT allow at least for activating the Zero Fan mode inside Wattman. That alone is worth it, and this cannot be claimed to be necessarily the case when flashing a bios.



Thanks for that. The guide I linked similarly uses MorePowerTools but simply loads the bios of the XT card up into MPT and so the base 5700 takes on its characteristic (notwithstanding minor physical differences). You can then do any further OC as you wish, but have a good base.


----------



## Henselt33 (Nov 27, 2019)

I'd rather do it the other way around. Have all values that i don't want to alter stock and only change those that i am sure i want to tweak.


----------



## rodrigobiz (Nov 28, 2019)

hi, I just buyed a  gigabyte rx 5700 gaming oc, and I notice that the card only has one 8 pin, can I do the bios update?


----------



## EdCorps (Nov 29, 2019)

I flashed my XFX 5700 reference to XT. It seemed to run great for a while, but then my computer restarted while playing a game. It doesn’t seem that heat is the issue. The computer has restarted several times now. I don’t seem to have the problem when I flash back to the normal bios. Could this be a bios issue, or is it possible that my PSU can’t handle the XT? I have a 600 watt PSU, I thought that would be fine. Has anyone else experienced this? Any thoughts? I can’t believe I need more that 600 watts, perhaps PSU is not putting out the power it states?

I did several PSU calculators and my equipment never came in above 500 watts. 
i5-9500f
MATX mobo
2x8gb ram @2666
1x2tb hdd
1xbluray dvdrw
1xWLAN pci e 1X
4 fans with Leds (including CPU cooler)
XFX 5700
I just don’t see how the XT would put me over 600 watts
It runs absolutely fine as XT bios until restart.
No errors, no blue screens can happen 1 min or 30 mins after I start playing a game.


----------



## EdCorps (Dec 2, 2019)

EdCorps said:


> I flashed my XFX 5700 reference to XT. It seemed to run great for a while, but then my computer restarted while playing a game. It doesn’t seem that heat is the issue. The computer has restarted several times now. I don’t seem to have the problem when I flash back to the normal bios. Could this be a bios issue, or is it possible that my PSU can’t handle the XT? I have a 600 watt PSU, I thought that would be fine. Has anyone else experienced this? Any thoughts? I can’t believe I need more that 600 watts, perhaps PSU is not putting out the power it states?
> 
> I did several PSU calculators and my equipment never came in above 500 watts.
> i5-9500f
> ...



Update: No one responded to me, I guess this article is getting old. But for the sake of any others who may think that this bios swap was causing my reset problem. I flashed back to the original bios and the problem actually occurred on the original bios as well. The resetting was the power supply. It was definitely defective and putting out well under the 600 watts, or perhaps could not sustain 600 watts continuously. Luckily this was a new build and I was still within the defective return window. I swapped the PSU out for a 650 watt EVGA GQ. I then swapped back to the RX 5700 XT bios. I have no problems. I did turn up the fans 5% at each interval and brought the max fan temperature down a bit to keep the card temperature down. So there is more heat and noise, but the card is apparently staying well within its heat threshold. I did not necessarily have to increase the fans, but I wasn't comfortable with the card constantly running at 84C. I'm still working around with a slight undervolt to see if I can get temperatures to stay under 80C, but I have not seen them exceed 82C so far with the fan speed increase. It is a bit more noise than I'd like, but its not terrible. I think I'm getting around an 7-8% overall increase. I have read that some have had luck with a slight undervolt with a and slight overclock that actually pushed their cards within 1% of a stock XT with lower heat than the reference XT, so I'm trying to tweak it toward that end.



rodrigobiz said:


> hi, I just buyed a  gigabyte rx 5700 gaming oc, and I notice that the card only has one 8 pin, can I do the bios update?


Probably, one 8 pin supposedly can provide up to 150 watts and you get 75 watts from your PCI-E slot. That's 225 watts. The card will use up to 200 watts if you do the bios swap and do not do any additional tweaking. You should have enough power. Although, you might be better off with MorePowerTools since you do not have a reference card. I think I would have gone that route if the reference card wasn't so easy to find the appropriate bios for.


----------



## EdCorps (Dec 5, 2019)

Bad news for the bios update. Seems like it has Dx12 implications. Borderlands 3 seems to have hard coded the specs of the card and crashes in Dx12 when bios is flashed. Looks like more power tools is the best bet.


----------



## Jo3yization (Dec 5, 2019)

@EdCorps Thanks for sharing your experience,, since I'm still waiting on my Arctic Xtreme to arrive I've been running an undervolt on the XT bios & its been rock stable, something you might want to try if you want better temps, though I'm still _blasting_ the fans on my pulse cooler. Close to these clocks *should* be possible on the stock bios too, the only reason I didnt switch back is I plan to upgrade my cooler.
1900mhz @ 1010mV 








I also noticed on the AMD Reddit, the majority of people having issues with XT performance have been on budget 650w PSUs or lower(the corsair VS650 in particular) & noted problems being fixed after PSU upgrades,, so I'm not too surprised, this test here includes the corsair VS650 & they specifically mention a PSU related bsod; https://www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/PSU_600.aspx

I'll test borderlands 3 this evening though I did notice some articles stating issues with DX12 even without a bios flash.


----------



## EdCorps (Dec 5, 2019)

Jo3yization said:


> @EdCorps Thanks for sharing your experience,, since I'm still waiting on my Arctic Xtreme to arrive I've been running an undervolt on the XT bios & its been rock stable, something you might want to try if you want better temps, though I'm still _blasting_ the fans on my pulse cooler. Close to these clocks *should* be possible on the stock bios too, the only reason I didnt switch back is I plan to upgrade my cooler.
> 1900mhz @ 1010mV
> 
> 
> ...


Borderlands 3 immediately crashed in DX12 for me when I had my XFX 5700 reference card flashed to he XFX 5700 XT reference card. I did not think the bios flash could be the problem so I tried everything to get it to work. I looked at the logs though and I noticed that the cash exceptions seemed to be referencing the 5700 XT cores. So I flashed by to the RX 5700 and everything worked fine again. Borderlands booted in DX12. I'm now using MorePowerTool and I'm getting the same boost I was getting from the bios upgrade so really there's no difference other than I'll have to use MPT again when new drivers are released. Of course there is always the chance that AMD will find a way to block users from using MPT, but we'll just have to wait and see. I'll see if 1900 at 1010mv will work for me it would be nice to have a saved profile that runs cooler. Most games I play run 60 fps no problem so I don't always need the extra power. Right now I'm running 2006 at 1184mv and it's not getting 'too hot', it never throttles me, but its still hotter than I'd like. 

Let me know your experience witht he Arctic Xtreme. I have considered getting it myself.


----------



## Jo3yization (Dec 5, 2019)

Well, I tried looking up Borderlands 3 DX12 issues and plenty did pop up, to the point that DX12 seems to have been completely broken on release which has since been fixed through multiple updates, so it's *possible* that even on a full XT card the same issues may have still occured, since async compute support was one of the main features of running DX12, which seems to have been broken, it may have had issues trying to allocate resources for async compute either way.

Regardless, I tried running Borderlands 3 in DX12 with the XT bios, and it seems to boot up and run perfectly fine,, *but *I did notice extremely high vram usage(I game at 3440x1440 so fairly high usage is normal but the usage going over 5gb seems to result in very obvious periodic stutter when I attempted to record the game running fine in DX12, (it doesnt help that theres a bug with the RX 5700 series that causes incorrect vram usage readings, the usage may have in-fact been higher, since I would assume GPU encoding & vram usage should be fine up to 8gb not 5. 

But at the very least I can confirm there's obvious bugs with DX12 and the game connected to vram, if I turned texture quality down to medium to lower the VRAM usage, I could record ReLive perfectly fine, I tried different combinations of settings to try and get the vram usage just under 5gb with high texture quality, but it seems the jump from med>high is very large on DX12, or there's a memory leak causing higher usage. But recording with medium texture quality was smooth as well as simply not recording allows me to turn all the quality right up, while the fps drops down under 60 on badass preset for example, it does not stutter unless recording.

Then I switched to DX11, which runs around 5-10fps lower but has MUCH lower vram usage, I was able to record on mostly ultra with medium reflections & volumetric smoothly, since the vram usage remained under 5gb.

Anyways just sharing since its interesting, the only other test I could do is under the stock RX 5700 bios to rule out a possible XT bios issue with relive recording at higher usage, though I fail to see how it would run fine under any other circumstance since they both have the same amount of vram & I can record in other games just fine with vram exceeding 5.8gb usage.

Here's a couple vids for reference:
DX11 - 







DX12 - 








I believe DX12 has a memory leak that's compounded when attempting to record & the memory usage may in-fact be sitting on 7.5gb+ or pushing the 8gb limit, which causes the ReLive encoder to fight with the game for vram.

I'm running 19.11.3 drivers, but there's been an ongoing known issue that '_Performance Metrics Overlay may report incorrect VRAM utilization_. ' which still isnt fixed in 19.12.1.


			https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-19-12-1


----------



## EdCorps (Dec 5, 2019)

Jo3yization said:


> Well, I tried looking up Borderlands 3 DX12 issues and plenty did pop up, to the point that DX12 seems to have been completely broken on release which has since been fixed through multiple updates, so it's *possible* that even on a full XT card the same issues may have still occured, since async compute support was one of the main features of running DX12, which seems to have been broken, it may have had issues trying to allocate resources for async compute either way.
> 
> Regardless, I tried running Borderlands 3 in DX12 with the XT bios, and it seems to boot up and run perfectly fine,, *but *I did notice extremely high vram usage(I game at 3440x1440 so fairly high usage is normal but the usage going over 5gb seems to result in very obvious periodic stutter when I attempted to record the game running fine in DX12, (it doesnt help that theres a bug with the RX 5700 series that causes incorrect vram usage readings, the usage may have in-fact been higher, since I would assume GPU encoding & vram usage should be fine up to 8gb not 5.
> 
> ...


What card to you have and what bios are you using? I know I tried everything. But, the game seems to be running just fine with the 5700 bios. I haven't noticed any issues at all in DX12 so far. Though I know it has a lot of bugs.


----------



## hayden77 (Dec 5, 2019)

It’s interesting this reflashing lark, seems to divide people from being the greatest wheeze to the pointless, heat and noise and potentially brick inducing waste of time. I am going to try and use the Power Mgr Tools to utilise stock XT settings but undervolt as far as possible to minimise noise, hopefully a happy medium.  Anyone else been successful in this respect?


----------



## Jo3yization (Dec 5, 2019)

@EdCorps Sapphire Pulse to Pulse XT bios. The main bug I described is only to do with ReLive at a high ultrawide resolution with high/ultra textures though, the game runs fine in DX12 otherwise.

Incidentally, I just cleaned out my drivers with DDU & flipped my bios switch back to the stock OC RX5700 bios to see if the Relive recording issue still occurs, I've already set the MorePower5700 SPPT & replicated my original undervolt @ 1900mhz//1010mV, the stock power curve at 1900mhz wanted 1104mV for reference. I guess the SPP tables are a safer route for most people as long as their registry entries are correct before applying them,, even with the RX5700 as the only driver, it defaulted to 0001 not 0000 for me.

One nice thing about the SPP tables is our vbios in GPU-Z reports 'RX 5700' accurately as well as GPU reporting in software like heaven benchmark, with the XT bios it was obviously showing up as an XT GPU which bothered me a little, even if the lower amount of compute cores was reporting correctly I did always wonder if it might cause issues in games highly optimized to use all cores on the XT /w async compute, or if the fact the vbios itself reported the correct amount of 'fewer' cores meant it didnt matter. It did seem to run fine with the XT bios in every game I tested though.

@hayden77 The MPT method using XT clocking limits should result in virtually the same results as a vbios flash + undervolt, with the main factor being quality for the individual GPU being used. I just switched my flashed RX 5700 pulse back to stock & tried the same undervolt settings & they work perfectly fine though they may not work for everyone depending on case temps//GPU Binning quality & how hard they run their fans.

They are just different methods to achieve the same results, though I'll definitely recommend for anyone reading this to avoid bios flashing & just go the Power Tools or SPPT method especially if you own a powercolor model, as there are reports of the bios flash getting 'locked' to the XT bios & unable to flash back easily if at all.

*Edit* Just adding that Borderlands 3 in DX12 has the same stutter & high vram usage even with stock RX 5700 bios, so the XT bios wasnt causing any issues as far as I can tell, at least with the Sapphire pulse.


----------



## EdCorps (Dec 5, 2019)

Jo3yization said:


> @EdCorps Sapphire Pulse to Pulse XT bios. The main bug I described is only to do with ReLive at a high ultrawide resolution with high/ultra textures though, the game runs fine in DX12 otherwise.
> 
> Incidentally, I just cleaned out my drivers with DDU & flipped my bios switch back to the stock OC RX5700 bios to see if the Relive recording issue still occurs, I've already set the MorePower5700 SPPT & replicated my original undervolt @ 1900mhz//1010mV, the stock power curve at 1900mhz wanted 1104mV for reference. I guess the SPP tables are a safer route for most people as long as their registry entries are correct before applying them,, even with the RX5700 as the only driver, it defaulted to 0001 not 0000 for me.
> 
> ...


I definitely was not able to even open Borderlands 3 in DX12 with the XT bios, perhaps it was because the bios I was using was the reference AMD bios. It would open fine in DX11, but not in 12. I guess it doesn't matter because DX12 is now freezing on me so I'm playing the game in DX11 regardless. It seems like 1900mhz @ 1010mv works fine for me in Heaven, but in game it caused some freezing. I had to raise it a little to 1032mv (though I haven't played with it much) to have that stability in game. I have another profile saved for 2000mhz at 1123mv that seems to be perfectly stable with temps reaching 81C (a little high but not bad). I raised all the stock fan levels by 4%. I think that's the max I want to push it with the reference cooler.


----------



## Jo3yization (Dec 5, 2019)

@EdCorps Nice,, I can play DX12 stable but only if I dont record, even running at stock doesnt help so it appears to be a high vram usage + encoder issue, at least in my case with Ultrawide 3440x1440, so I had to drop back to DX11 to record smoothly with ReLive.

The FPS difference running Full Ultra, med material quality, high draw distance & med Volumetric/SSR between DX12 vs DX11 was 75.02fps vs 66.05, but worth it considering there's zero microstutter or latency spikes, while even without recording in DX12 there's a noticable stutter 1-2 times in the benchmark regardless of Overclocking or settings.

Turning Resolution scale to 75%(2580x1080), textures down to high with x8 Anisotropic and Ultra draw distance to eliminate pop-in gets me upto 83fps with virtually the same visual quality too so with either of the above settings as a reference, Borderlands 3 should be a breeze for the 5700 even at stock for just 60fps on <1440p. Just make sure volumetric on Medium since its such a huge fps hit for virtually no visual improvement.

I'll post here again once the Xtreme IV arrives(hopefully any day now) & share the results


----------



## korzychxp (Dec 7, 2019)

Hi guys. Can anyone test AC Origins with you flashed 5700 to XT on 1080p and other ultra? I have only 76 fps on that settings and my 1080 GTX non overclocked gave 79 fps...


----------



## Jo3yization (Dec 7, 2019)

@korzychxp Dont have origins but did test Odyssey at 3440x1440, so I'd assume 1080p would run pretty good.


----------



## pomawka881 (Dec 9, 2019)

Add information that it will be impossible to go back to the stock BIOS on PowerColor video cards!!!


----------



## EdCorps (Dec 9, 2019)

For those with reference cards, I'm very happy with a combination of 1926mhz @ 1079mv. With stock fans my highest temperature with this combination has been 79C, but most of the time the card is running at 76C in demanding games. However this is still a 10% boost over the stock frequencies. The RX 5700 XT is realistically about 20% faster than the RX 5700 stock, and you are cutting that lead in half with hardly any increase to temperature and noise. I got my RX 5700 for $290.00 so I'm very pleased to be just 10% under $400 graphics cards (and minus ray tracing, this should be on par with the 2060 Super also $400). 

1980mhz @ 1124mv has proven to be a good combo for me if you don't mind turning up the fans 5% and having max temperatures around 82C. (With this combo the stock XT only has about a 6% advantage and you are still staying cooler than the XT, with a little more noise though).

2052mhz @ 1184mv is another stable combination that I found, but this comes with the price of a lot more heat and noise. If you want to all but eliminate the stock XT advantage this is the way to go, but you're going to have a very noisy and hot card. I'd avoid this with the reference cooler, but for those of you with better coolers, this might work for you. I was running an 8% increase to to the fan and had max temps around 86C. 

These are all in game temps playing The Outer Worlds and Borderlands 3 Ultra settings @ 1440p, with no frame rate limits. I noticed cooler temps in Heaven than I was getting in game so I recorded temperatures in game for at least 30 minute sessions. These combinations seemed to be free of freezing and micro stuttering for my game play sessions.


----------



## Jo3yization (Dec 9, 2019)

pomawka881 said:


> Add information that it will be impossible to go back to the stock BIOS on PowerColor video cards!!!



I mentioned it in post #113 but should have put it in bold sorry, *avoid bios flashing* & just go the Power Tools or SPPT method especially if you own a *POWERCOLOR model*, as there are reports of the bios flash getting 'locked' to the XT bios & unable to flash back easily if at all.

I believe there is a method to 'unlock' the powercolor for flashback somewhere online, but if you are stuck and want a quick fix, simply undervolt to RX 5700 speeds & save a profile in wattman until you can find it. 1800mhz @ 1.050v looks like the higher end of the powercolor red dragon boost, while the red devil uses 1850mhz.

If you have a powercolor RX5700 and do get bios 'write locked' try reading back earlier in this thread; https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-5700-xt-bios-guide-performance.259945/page-4


----------



## pomawka881 (Dec 9, 2019)

Jo3yization said:


> I mentioned it in post #113 but should have put it in bold sorry, *avoid bios flashing* & just go the Power Tools or SPPT method especially if you own a *POWERCOLOR model*, as there are reports of the bios flash getting 'locked' to the XT bios & unable to flash back easily if at all.
> 
> I believe there is a method to 'unlock' the powercolor for flashback somewhere online, but if you are stuck and want a quick fix, simply undervolt to RX 5700 speeds & save a profile in wattman until you can find it. 1800mhz @ 1.050v looks like the higher end of the powercolor red dragon boost, while the red devil uses 1850mhz.
> 
> If you have a powercolor RX5700 and do get bios 'write locked' try reading back earlier in this thread; https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-5700-xt-bios-guide-performance.259945/page-4


Thanks! I did just that. Set the limit in Wattman 1925@1,025 V. it Turned out quiet and productive.

No, I get the "BIOS not erased" error. Better perhaps so. Otherwise, the consequences could be worse.


----------



## Jo3yization (Dec 10, 2019)

The Xtreme IV finally arrived, I have an installation vid but that'll take awhile to get up., I was actually expecting some smaller heatsinks for the VRAM in the mail but they havent arrived yet & I'm impatient, so here's some early max core OC benchmarks with mem at stock. I think some active cooling over the backplate would work wonders, the problem is getting a fan that can fit at the angle of the fins since its right up against the CPU cooler. Maybe an antec spotcool.

































I dont plan to game at this speed until I get the vram sorted though. around 2000 (1900-1950 actual) seems more reasonable for the moment;


----------



## korzychxp (Dec 10, 2019)

Anyone here updated to this bios? It is the newest and highest boost - 2200Mhz.

Is it safe?









						XFX RX 5700 XT VBIOS
					

8 GB GDDR6, 1400 MHz GPU, 1750 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com
				




I have XFX 5700 DD Ultra


----------



## EdCorps (Dec 10, 2019)

Jo3yization said:


> The Xtreme IV finally arrived, I have an installation vid but that'll take awhile to get up., I was actually expecting some smaller heatsinks for the VRAM in the mail but they havent arrived yet & I'm impatient, so here's some early max core OC benchmarks with mem at stock. I think some active cooling over the backplate would work wonders, the problem is getting a fan that can fit at the angle of the fins since its right up against the CPU cooler. Maybe an antec spotcool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for this, anticipating your install vid.


----------



## pomawka881 (Dec 11, 2019)

Who has the RX 5700 or XT version with the original BIOS. Show a scan of the MorePowerTool program, please. How do you register a video card? On one or two lines?


----------



## Jo3yization (Dec 11, 2019)

pomawka881 said:


> Who has the RX 5700 or XT version with the original BIOS. Show a scan of the MorePowerTool program, please. How do you register a video card? On one or two lines?



Are you running as administrator? If it still doesnt pop up then you might have to fully uninstall all display drivers via DDU Nvidia/AMD/Intel in safe mode, then go into device manager & open 'display adapters' & at the top click view>show hidden devices. Uninstall any hidden adapters listed there too, before finally installing your RX 5700 drivers. Though usually the list is empty from simply not running as admin.


----------



## pomawka881 (Dec 11, 2019)

No. This picture is for example. On my computer, MorePowerTool defines two rx5700 and RX5700XT video cards. Is that normal?


----------



## Jo3yization (Dec 11, 2019)

@pomawka881 For me there is only a single entry, though its possible to have more if there are old driver files//registry entries still present, if you arent sure which is the correct GPU to select, you could try running full DDU first,, also make sure to run the morepowertool as admin. https://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html

Check your device manager>display adapters for multiple GPU entries under view>show hidden


----------



## Jo3yization (Dec 14, 2019)

As promised, here's the Xtreme IV install + testing, I can happily run close to 2000mhz core(2100 wattman) with 20% power limit, but have to bench more to see if I can get it into the 2000-2100 range stable as clearly something is holding it down,, possibly hotspot temp & internal limit on the GPU if MorePowerTool is anything to go by.


----------



## DeathBySmily (Dec 23, 2019)

Hey Folks, i'm a bit late to this discussion. However, I've recently done the Bios flash to a 5700xt and i'm very happy with the gains it has provided. Nearly 25 to 30 FPS gain in certain AAA games. The only issue, if it even is an issue, is if you go through with the flash you may want to tweak the fan curve of the GPU a bit to keep it under 80. I didn't have to adjust it much but the little bit I did made a big difference in temps. All in all, it's a super easy tweak to do and retains all stability. Would recommend. Cheers


----------



## Colwyn (Jan 2, 2020)

Ive got the Gigabyte 5700 gaming OC 8GB version but none of the 3 bios's listed for 5700XT work for it?? the 5700 bios listed is the one i have (currently) GPU Device Id: 0x1002 0x731F xxx-xxx-xxx GV-R57GAMING OC-8GD/F2/0922

I get a subsystem I'Ds mismatch error when i try the XT bio's for this card? the original one is 1458 2314 and the xt version is 1458 2313 (as listed  here ) so how does it work?

I picked this card as i saw here you had the Gaming OC 5700XT bios.

Any advice/help, if you know that i need to use the command prompt line please give me the exact syntax to type assuming the rom is called new.rom


----------



## korzychxp (Jan 2, 2020)

Anyone knows how to set fans for XT bioses?

My card is very loud with XT bios


----------



## CountDabs (Jan 13, 2020)

Colwyn said:


> Ive got the Gigabyte 5700 gaming OC 8GB version but none of the 3 bios's listed for 5700XT work for it?? the 5700 bios listed is the one i have (currently) GPU Device Id: 0x1002 0x731F xxx-xxx-xxx GV-R57GAMING OC-8GD/F2/0922
> 
> I get a subsystem I'Ds mismatch error when i try the XT bio's for this card? the original one is 1458 2314 and the xt version is 1458 2313 (as listed  here ) so how does it work?
> 
> ...


I also have the Gigabyte 5700 Gaming OC 8GB, I ordered it by accident as I didn't even know they made a non-XT model.
I'm having the same problem where I cannot flash the bios because of the subsystem ID mismatch, can anyone help out?


----------



## bonfire62 (Jan 14, 2020)

korzychxp said:


> Anyone knows how to set fans for XT bioses?
> 
> My card is very loud with XT bios


Same as non xt, AMD adrenaline tuning section


----------



## Scatter (Jan 25, 2020)

I have a Powercolor 5700 and I tried all the XT bios versions. In all cases I got a Subsystem ID mismatch error. Is there something I am not doing right?


----------



## bonfire62 (Jan 25, 2020)

Scatter said:


> I have a Powercolor 5700 and I tried all the XT bios versions. In all cases I got a Subsystem ID mismatch error. Is there something I am not doing right?


Need to run the command line arguments. Google the Reddit guide.


----------



## Colwyn (Jan 28, 2020)

Forget all this nonsense that works only some of the time do this, you can use the firmware XT you find here for a software solution,, tested 100%


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/dccima


----------



## krazy.viking (Feb 10, 2020)

Does anyone happen to have the rom for the power color rx 5700 XT with the blower shroud ( AXRX 5700 XT 8GBD6-M3DH )? it doesn't seem to be in the VGA BIOS collection here, unless someone can confirm that the other dual fan straight XT from power color would work.


----------



## Freezetaker (Mar 16, 2020)

Everyone flash the version non xt of ASUS RX 5700 Strix OC 8GB to the version xt? Thanks


----------



## hayden77 (Mar 16, 2020)

Freezetaker said:


> Everyone flash the version non xt of ASUS RX 5700 Strix OC 8GB to the version xt? Thanks


No need to flash bios, just use the morepowertools application which is reversible, look it up


----------



## Freezetaker (Mar 16, 2020)

hayden77 said:


> No need to flash bios, just use the morepowertools application which is reversible, look it up


And it performs like a xt version without flash?


----------



## hayden77 (Mar 16, 2020)

Yes. You need to to re-apply the fix if you software update but takes just a few seconds. This gets you started:


			Redirect Notice
		


but once the overclocking is unlocked by morepowertools, you can just do manual overclocking as if it was a 5700xt


----------



## Freezetaker (Mar 16, 2020)

hayden77 said:


> Yes. You need to to re-apply the fix if you software update but takes just a few seconds. This gets you started:
> 
> 
> Redirect Notice
> ...


Thanks for your help and sharing


----------



## hayden77 (Mar 16, 2020)

No worries, Colwyn’s post is effectively doing the same thing but a bit more advanced. Ivor’s labs are worth a look too. Use Afterburner for OC’ing as he suggests. I have now managed to get my reference 5700 operating beyond the vast majority of 5700XTs according to 3D Mark.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 16, 2020)

hayden77 said:


> No worries, Colwyn’s post is effectively doing the same thing but a bit more advanced. Ivor’s labs are worth a look too. Use Afterburner for OC’ing as he suggests. I have now managed to get my reference 5700 operating beyond the vast majority of 5700XTs according to 3D Mark.



Afaik only the Powercolor cards don't allow you to flash both sides of the bios chip.


----------



## Freezetaker (Mar 16, 2020)

hayden77 said:


> No worries, Colwyn’s post is effectively doing the same thing but a bit more advanced. Ivor’s labs are worth a look too. Use Afterburner for OC’ing as he suggests. I have now managed to get my reference 5700 operating beyond the vast majority of 5700XTs according to 3D Mark.


What card you have for curiosity?


----------



## hayden77 (Mar 17, 2020)

The basic blower reference card. Makes no odds as they’re all the same really but it’s a Sapphire one


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Apr 7, 2020)

Freezetaker said:


> Everyone flash the version non xt of ASUS RX 5700 Strix OC 8GB to the version xt? Thanks



I was looking this aswell and Morepowertool seems a better alternative, if you want to be 100% sure it won't brick (I have the same as you)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 7, 2020)

ChristTheGreat said:


> I was looking this aswell and Morepowertool seems a better alternative, if you want to be 100% sure it won't brick (I have the same as you)


Ive had plenty of success doing the aib cards, only the powercolor reddragon/devil only allow you to flash the quiet bios side


----------



## Zh0L (Apr 20, 2020)

Anyone knows wich xt bios could i use for the 
*ASUS Radeon DUAL-RX5700-O8G-EVO (90YV0DC1-M0NA00)*


----------



## ew2x4 (May 6, 2020)

Hi everyone. I have an MSI Evoke 5700 (non OC). Bios is found here- https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/220472/msi-rx5700-8192-190805-2

Can anyone direct me to the correct bios? Subsystem ID's aren't matching up.


----------



## RicoFLow (Jun 7, 2020)

Hi everyone , i have an ASUS R5700 8gb DUAL EVO OC , i search a bios for flashing in XT but i don't found on your site.
i think this card doesn't exist in xt mode


----------



## jaggerwild (Jun 8, 2020)

"DUAL EVO OC"(don't look for that in the bios name)Dual means 2 bios on the same card, evo OC Smmh who knows its factory clocked. This link is for an Asus 5700 XT
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/218394/asus-rx5700xt-8192-200210
Link to chioces of bios VV
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/?page=2


----------



## RicoFLow (Jun 8, 2020)

jaggerwild said:


> "DUAL EVO OC"(don't look for that in the bios name)Dual means 2 bios on the same card, evo OC Smmh who knows its factory clocked. This link is for an Asus 5700 XT
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/218394/asus-rx5700xt-8192-200210
> Link to chioces of bios VV
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/?page=2


Thank you for your reply !!


----------



## andrewober (Jun 9, 2020)

Freezetaker said:


> Everyone flash the version non xt of ASUS RX 5700 Strix OC 8GB to the version xt? Thanks



I just got one yesterday.  Tried flashing to a Strix XT bios with no luck.  Card would go into windows but no programs or device manager would show a display adapter.  Flashing back to original bios would fix the error.

Tried 2-3 different ones on the TechPowerUp list and all with teh same result.  I'm a noob; maybe theres a bios out there that will work and im just getting the wrong one.

ROG-STRIX-RX5700-O8G-GAMING








						ASUS ROG STRIX RX 5700 GAMING OC Specs
					

AMD Navi 10, 1750 MHz, 2304 Cores, 144 TMUs, 64 ROPs, 8192 MB GDDR6, 1750 MHz, 256 bit




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## marlonlp (Jul 2, 2020)

Hi, I can't find the Asus RX5700 Dual EVO OC 8Gb BIOS on XT version. Could you help me with this?


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 3, 2020)

marlonlp said:


> Hi, I can't find the Asus RX5700 Dual EVO OC 8Gb BIOS on XT version. Could you help me with this?











						Asus RX 5700 XT VBIOS
					

8 GB GDDR6, 1400 MHz GPU, 1750 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com
				






RicoFLow said:


> Hi everyone , i have an ASUS R5700 8gb DUAL EVO OC , i search a bios for flashing in XT but i don't found on your site.
> i think this card doesn't exist in xt mode.











						Asus RX 5700 XT VBIOS
					

8 GB GDDR6, 1400 MHz GPU, 1750 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Colwyn (Aug 6, 2020)

You actually now need to flash your card to have the powertool settings work as the current 2020 amd drivers overide many of the settings, i was wonderting why i lost so much benifit, its easy follow these instructions. I now have it flashed to a 5700xt and works great with a 12% increase in frames and speed.

Not this also overrides everyone problems with Id's etc









						RED BIOS EDITOR and MorePowerTool for Polaris, Navi and Big Navi - MPT 1.3.18 | Page 3 | igor'sLAB
					

New curve options have been added. Of course we would be very happy about a feedback in the forum about the use of this new function! The More PowerTool (MPT) has been also revised once again for the…




					www.igorslab.de


----------



## rpg4life (Sep 20, 2020)

Hi! I bought a MSI Radeon RX 5700 Mech GP OC. I just want to make sure I have the right 5700XT bios. I think this is the right one: MSI RX 5700 XT Mech OC. Can someone help me out with this?


----------



## Jo3yization (Sep 20, 2020)

rpg4life said:


> Hi! I bought a MSI Radeon RX 5700 Mech GP OC. I just want to make sure I have the right 5700XT bios. I think this is the right one: MSI RX 5700 XT Mech OC. Can someone help me out with this?



Personally I would recommend against XT bios flashing now that we have custom bios tools to avoid incorrect BIOS flashing altogether or any instability/temp issues you might run into as a result, you would be best off using the text-guide link Colwyn posted just before your comment. If a video guide might be more helpful I made one here doing exactly that with my card ;


----------



## Barendvdw (Nov 30, 2020)

Hi Everyone,

My flash was successful, however my A.D.D is killing me. Did anybody make a backup of their *original* ASUS ROG STRIX RX 5700 Bios that would share it with me please...


----------



## stuckonashelf (Nov 23, 2022)

Question If I move my card to a brand new motherboard and CPU do I need to do anything to the bios? I moved the card to a Asus B660 with an Intel I5 12400 from an Asus B365 with Intel I59400 and the fans turn but card not detected in windows. Im wondering if this is the reason. Thanks in advance


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 24, 2022)

stuckonashelf said:


> Question If I move my card to a brand new motherboard and CPU do I need to do anything to the bios? I moved the card to a Asus B660 with an Intel I5 12400 from an Asus B365 with Intel I59400 and the fans turn but card not detected in windows. Im wondering if this is the reason. Thanks in advance


Reseat the card


----------



## Steevo (Nov 29, 2022)

evernessince said:


> I do not believe being an enthusiast and overclocking are mutually exclusive.  I believe there are plenty of entusiasts who would prefer to not OC and there is nothing wrong with that, they are not any less of an enthusiast for it.


It’s how many of us old timers came to be here, buying GPUs and flashing and or modding them. Not trying to bring anyone down, but a enthusiast mods/tweaks/tunes the same as they do with cars, trucks, anything really that can be pushed. A collector buys and collects stock things for the sale of having or using them as intended.


----------

